# Zwei Router & ein gemeinsames WLAN?



## Lyph (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

bevor ich meine Frage stelle möchte ich mein Netzwerk zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Worten:
Internet wird über den Kabelanschluss von der Connect Box (Unitymedia) bereitgestellt. Über ein Ethernetkabel ist eine Fritz!Box 7490 direkt mit der Connect Box verbunden (Gigabit).
Die Fritz!Box verbindet sämtliche Geräte im 2. EG mit dem Internet. Hierfür wird ein WLAN aufgespannt im 2.4 und 5 GHz Frequenzband als Dualband (= selbe SSID).
Durch ein neues Nutzungsverhalten wird jetzt auch im 1. EG Internet genutzt. Leider ist das WLAN der Fritz!Box aus der drüber liegenden Etage nicht mehr stark genug.
Nun wurde auch das WLAN der Connect Box aktiviert (ebenfalls 2.4 und 5 GHz im Dualband).

Nun zu meiner Frage:
*Ist es möglich, dass beide WLANs zusammengefügt werden? WLAN 2 als Erweiterung von WLAN 1, sprich selbe SSID und Passwort auf den gleichen Funkkanälen?
*
Aktuell sind beide WLANs direkte Konkurrenten auf unterschiedlichen Kanälen. Da meine Gegend sehr stark mit WLANs frequentiert ist möchte ich Störungen soweit möglich vermeiden.


----------



## Kotor (22. Juni 2017)

Hi, 

Somit sollte die Fritzbox als Repeater fungieren ...
Wenn du 2x FritzBox hättest geht das, aber mit der Connect Box + Fritzbox funktioniert das, soweit ich weiß, nicht.

Lass dich weiter beraten - habe keine Fritz- weder eine Connect Box.

kotor


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

Du kannst die Fritz Box dann als Repeater nutzen. Das musst du mal ausprobieren, ob das funktioniert.


----------



## Cardin (22. Juni 2017)

Ich denke es passt für dein Scenario eher, wenn du die beiden Geräte als jeweilige *Access-Points* im selben W-LAN bündelst.
Also nicht wie bei einem Repeater (der meines Wissens ein eigenes W-LAN auf macht, und dort das vorhandene W-LAN nur "weiterwirft"). Sondern mehrere Zugangspunkte, und die Entgeräte wechseln dann dynamisch nach besserer Signalstärke den Zugangspunkt. Dies resultiert dann wie gesagt in nur einem W-LAN (selbe SSID/PW wie von dir gewünscht).

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob beide Geräte dafür MIMO (Multiple-Input/Multiple-Output) beherrschen müssen, da ich keine ensprechendes Gerät besitze.
Mit den genannten Stichwörtern solltest du allerdings in Erfahrung bringen können, ob mit deiner Periperie, das Ganze möglich ist.

Viel Erfolg.

PS: Als Access-Point müssen die Geräte untereinander per LAN/WAN verbunden sein. Als Repeater sind sie dies drahtlos.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Juni 2017)

Lyph schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> *Ist es möglich, dass beide WLANs zusammengefügt werden? WLAN 2 als Erweiterung von WLAN 1, sprich selbe SSID und Passwort auf den gleichen Funkkanälen?
> *



Du kannst auf beiden Accesspoints  oder Routern die selbe SSID und PW verwenden , solltest die aber auf verschiedene Kanälen laufen lassen.( 3 Kanäle Abstand zueinander wenn es möglich  ist).
DIe Fritzbox mit einen Lan port mit der  Connectbox verbinden und in der Fritzbox den DHCP Server deaktivieren. Dann übernimmt die  Connectbox die gesamten Routerfunktionen.
Bei der Fritzbox nicht den WAN Port verwenden, sonst trennst du die Netze voneinander und der Fritzbox manuell eine IP vergeben die im IP bereich der Connectbox befindet aber in deren DHCP Bereich.

Endgräte werden sich dann immer mit den für sie Stärksten Accesspoint verbinden.


----------



## Lyph (23. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell nutze ich Variante 2 "FRITZ!Box als kaskadierten Router".


> Im Betrieb als kaskadierter Router
> 
> ist die Firewall der FRITZ!Box aktiv.
> erhalten die mit der FRITZ!Box verbundenen Computer, Smartphones und anderen Geräte ihre IP-Einstellungen nicht mehr von dem anderen Router, sondern von der FRITZ!Box.
> ...



Nun stelle ich mir die Frage *ob* ich *nicht die Kaskade beibehalten* möchte, da auch im IP-Client Betrieb die beiden WLANs auf unterschiedlichen Kanälen funken sollten.
An einer internen Kommunikation von Endgeräten im WLAN 1 und WLAN 2 bin ich nicht interessiert.

*Kann ich im kaskadierten Zustand ebenfalls die gleiche SSID und PW verwenden?* Das "sich nicht gegenseitig stören" würde ich dann mittels manuell festgelegten Kanälen beheben.

Oder *ist es empfehlenswert zum IP-Client Betrieb zu wechseln?* Wäre halt echt Schade einige Vorteile der Fritz!Box damit zu verlieren.

Edit:


> *FRITZ!Box für WLAN-Roaming einrichten*
> 
> Falls der andere Router kein WLAN-Funknetz bereitstellt, können Sie die FRITZ!Box als WLAN-Basisstation verwenden und Ihre WLAN-Geräte mit dem Funknetz der FRITZ!Box verbinden.
> 
> ...



AVM empfiehlt den gleichen Kanal zu nehmen. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt was sinnvoller ist. Quelle

Außerdem soll man die Fritz!Box an LAN 1 (= WAN) mit dem anderen Router verwenden. tobse2056 hatte gemeint so würde man wieder getrennte Netzwerke erhalten.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Juni 2017)

Lyph schrieb:


> Außerdem soll man die Fritz!Box an LAN 1 (= WAN) mit dem anderen Router verwenden. tobse2056 hatte gemeint so würde man wieder getrennte Netzwerke erhalten.



bin jetzt nicht auf Sonderfunktionen  von der Fritzbox eingegangen, sonder auf Router allgemein.. und fakt ist das man bei den meisten den WAN Port nicht umstellen kann.


Lyph schrieb:


> AVM empfiehlt den gleichen Kanal zu nehmen. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt was sinnvoller ist. Quelle



"Verbinden Sie den "LAN 1"-Anschluss der FRITZ!Box über ein Netzwerkkabel (z.B. gelbes Netzwerkkabel aus dem Lieferumfang) direkt oder über einen Hub/Switch mit dem Router."

Steht aber auch so in der Anleitung das du den WAN Anschluss nicht verwenden sollst, sondern LAN 1


----------



## Matusalem (24. Juni 2017)

Bei WLAN sind es die Clients welche das "beste" WLAN in ihrem Empfangsbereich auswählen. Wenn alle zur verfügung stehenden WLANs im gleichen IP Adressbereich (Subnet) sind geht ein Wechsel problemlos vonstatten. Wechselt ein WLAN Client von einem IP Adressbereich in einen anderen, dann müsste dieser per DHCP eine neue IP Adresse anfordern. Ich habe meine Zweifel, dass WLAN Clients dies machen und glaube von daher das WLAN Roaming und eine Router Kaskade im Heimnetz nicht zusammenpassen.

Für WLAN Roaming muss nicht der gleiche Kanal verwendet werden. WLAN Clients können z.B. auch zwischen einem 2,4GHz und einem 5GHz WLAN wechseln. Hier den gleichen Kanal zu konfigurieren fällt, äh, schwer.  Bei der Auswahl der Kanäle kann man sich davon leiten lassen was in der Nachbarschaft so los ist. Ist z.B. Kanal 11 sehr wenig benutzt, dann kann man diesen durchaus für beide WLANs einstellen.  Hat man keine WLAN Nachbarn, dann sollte man die Kanäle besser nach dem bekannten Kanalmuster 1, 6, 11 (oder 1, 5, 9, 13) verteilen. Hintergrund ist das für ein eigenes WLAN alle anderen WLANs "Konkurrenten" sind (eigene und fremde). Mit fremden WLANs ist allerdings die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass das sogenannte hidden node Problem auftaucht.


----------



## Matusalem (24. Juni 2017)

Noch ein Nachtrag: Da es die WLAN Clients sind, welche das WLAN Roaming steuern, kann das Roaming je nach Client mal besser mal schlechter funktionieren. Es hängt dann halt von den individuellen implementierungen in den Clients ab.

Es gibt auch "professionelle" Lösungen in welchen zentrale WLAN Controller steuern, welche Clients welchen WLAN AP benutzen sollen. Im Heimnetzbereich sind solche Lösungen aber nicht üblich.


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2017)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Endgräte werden sich dann immer mit den für sie Stärksten Accesspoint verbinden.



Es gibt viele Geräte die halten am aktuellen AP so lange fest bis die Verbindung abreißt.
Andere wechseln wirklich aktiv den AP wenn es einen stärkeren gibt.
Ich hab viele Repeater und AP getestet und wenn der AP im Menü nicht einen Menüpunkt hat ab wieviel db (oder %) der Client zwangsgetrennt wird, läuft das nicht zuverlässig.


----------



## tobse2056 (24. Juni 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Geräte die halten am aktuellen AP so lange fest bis die Verbindung abreißt.
> Andere wechseln wirklich aktiv den AP wenn es einen stärkeren gibt.
> Ich hab viele Repeater und AP getestet und wenn der AP im Menü nicht einen Menüpunkt hat ab wieviel db (oder %) der Client zwangsgetrennt wird, läuft das nicht zuverlässig.



Das Problem ist mir leider auch bekannt, die Aussage war auf das erstmalige Connecten zum AP bezogen.

Am schönsten wär halt  eine Lösung mit 2 Accesspoints die Wlan Roaming behersschen.. bzw die Client untereinander einfach übergeben. 
Leider sind wir dann schon in Preisregionen die Vermutlich für den Threadersteller nicht in frage kommt, deswegen bin ich nicht darauf eingegangen.
Es ist ne schöne Funktion aber die Kosten und  der Nutzen im Privat gebrauch ist es oft nicht wert


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2017)

Sehr spannend find ich die die fertigen Mesh-Systeme die grad im kommen sind, endlich eine leichte Lösung für den Endkundenmarkt.
Leider sind die momentan noch relativ teuer.


----------



## Lyph (24. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die rege Diskussion

Ich werde meine Fritz!Box als IP-Client (deaktiviertes DHCP) einrichten. Leider beherrscht die Connect Box nicht den Kanal 13.
Meine Fritz!Box dagegen beherrscht es und sendet auch auf diesem Kanal da in der Nachbarschaft überwiegend auf den Kanälen 1, 6 und 11 gesendet wird.

Durch die hohe WLAN Frequentierung in der Nachbarschaft werde ich bei der Fritz!Box weiterhin Kanal 13 nutzen und bei der Connect Box muss ich nochmal ausloten
welcher Kanal am sinnvollsten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke ich nehme für die Connect Box Kanal 5. Als kleine Randbemerkung: Mein dLAN Adapter ist mit der Fritz!Box synchronisiert, daher hat es dessen Einstellungen übernommen.


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2017)

Funktioniert das WLAN von der Fritzbox im darunterlegenden Geschoss überhaupt nicht oder hast du nur im hinteren Bereich des 1.EG kein WLAN vom 2.EG?
Du könntest sonst auch einen Repeater am anderen Ende vom 2.EG hinstellen das du das 1.EG abdeckst.
WLAN-Roaming sollte bei Fritzbox untereinander funktionieren. Zumindest gibts dafür einige Anleitungen die das behaupten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyph (24. Juni 2017)

Das WLAN der Fritz!Box ist in der unteren Etage sehr abgeschwächt. Im unteren Bereich wird nur ein Tablet verwendet welches Probleme mit der geringen Signalstärke hat.
Ein Repeater wäre wieder mit Kosten verbunden. Dann aktiviere ich lieber das WLAN der Connect Box unten.


----------



## hendrosch (26. Juni 2017)

Wlan Roaming hängt wie bereits geschrieben von den Clients ab, aber mit Android klappt es bei mir sehr gut.
Ich nutze aber den selben Kanal, da ich früher sonst Probleme hatte (kann sein das das nicht mehr aktuell ist).
Der Vorteil ist das beide Wlan AP (bzw. in dem Fall Router) eigentlich nix besonderes können müssen.
Das heiß die Fritzbox einfach als AP mit Switch nutzen (sie soll zumindest nicht selbst eine Internetverbindung aufbauen) DHCP Server bei einem der beiden Router aus und eben selbe SSID und PW.
Mein ASUS Router (bei mir läuft das mit 7490 und AC68U) schmeißt unterstützend noch Geräte mit schlechtem Empfang bei sich raus, das ist aber störend sollte es einen genutzen Bereich geben in dem nur dieser Router und das schlecht empfangbar ist.
Repeater zumindest im eigentlichen Sinn (ohne Lan Anbindung, da weiß ich nicht wie die Standards und die Kompatibiliät aussieht, aber von AVM gibts sowas bestimmt passend zur Fritzbox), verringern die Wlan Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2017)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Repeater zumindest im eigentlichen Sinn (ohne Lan Anbindung, da weiß ich nicht wie die Standards und die Kompatibiliät aussieht, aber von AVM gibts sowas bestimmt passend zur Fritzbox), verringern die Wlan Geschwindigkeit!



Die besseren Repeater können Crossbanding, damit kann man das teilweise umgehen.
Ich hab zu meinem Repeater das 5GHz-Netz als Funkbrücke und funke dann jeweils im 2,4GHz zu den Clients.


----------

